# puppy is sleeping through potty training



## Lil Pup (8 mo ago)

So this has me stumped. Lucas is 14 weeks old. He uses a potty pad reliably when he’s in his ex pen. When he’s not, I keep him tethered to me and take him out every 20 minutes or if he starts sniffing around the areas where he’s had accidents before. 

I always take him to the same spot in the yard. We’ve placed used potty pads there, sprayed it with the attractant spray, even left a piece of his poop. He doesn’t seem to get the message. As soon as we get there he lays down and takes a nap! 

If I take him in and put him in his pen, he’ll eliminate pretty quickly. If I just keep him tethered to me, he’ll hold it for hours.

How can I help him figure this out? It’s frustrating for both of us!


----------



## BocaVista (11 mo ago)

Hi Lil Pup,

I had to smile when I read your post. Most of us seem to struggle at some point with training our pups to go outside consistently. In our case, Ellie Bea is 6 months old and is just starting to "connect the dots" to go outside instead of using her pee pads. There were times we thought she'd never pee or poo outside because she was so comfortable using her pee pads inside. I know all too well how frustrating it is when you spend time outdoors with your puppy only to have him eliminate just seconds after coming inside!! What worked for us was to slowly reduce the number of pee pads available and move them closer and closer to the door primarily used to go outside for pottying. We also used high value treats to have a "potty party" when she would go outside. Consistency is the key. Puppies progress at different speeds, but they all will get it. Stay the course!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I would just take him back to the pad in the expen when you interrupt him. It’s great that he’s holding it for so long! Some Havanese puppies “get” potty training but it can take longer for their bodies to mature and for them to be able to hold it for more than a few hours. Continuing the indoor potty through his first winter might be helpful for you, and he’ll figure out going outside is okay on his own when he’s playing with you outside. In the meantime you can start labeling “potty” because it will help teach him to “go potty” on command on the pad, which will transfer anywhere you want him to go. All of the signs are good, keep doing what you’re doing and give it a couple of months


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lil Pup said:


> So this has me stumped. Lucas is 14 weeks old. He uses a potty pad reliably when he’s in his ex pen. When he’s not, I keep him tethered to me and take him out every 20 minutes or if he starts sniffing around the areas where he’s had accidents before.
> 
> I always take him to the same spot in the yard. We’ve placed used potty pads there, sprayed it with the attractant spray, even left a piece of his poop. He doesn’t seem to get the message. As soon as we get there he lays down and takes a nap!
> 
> ...


It just plain takes time. He is still VERY young.


----------

